

MIT Finds the Molecular "DNA" of concrete - cwan
http://nextbigfuture.com/2009/09/mit-finds-molecular-dna-of-concrete.html

======
DarrenMills
This reminds me of a self-healing concrete I read about not to long ago. This
new stuff can take a strain of 5% tensile strain without breaking, as compared
to the .01 breaking point of regular concrete.

[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/04/090422175336.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/04/090422175336.htm)

